# Ptap 2017



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Hey everyone!
Does anyone know or has called to find out when the PTAP med/dentistry results would be out? 
Also, does anyone have an idea of what the cut-off merit would be this year? 
Good luck x


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Last year the merit list was released mid January. Oh and the final merit was I think 900ish


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Last year the merit list was released mid January. Oh and the final merit was I think 900ish


Have you applied Haris? When I called them, I think they were implying that the merit will not be as high as last year.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Alalam said:


> Hey everyone!
> Does anyone know or has called to find out when the PTAP med/dentistry results would be out?
> Also, does anyone have an idea of what the cut-off merit would be this year?
> Good luck x


It?s going to be out soon, and no one knows yet what the merit will be we?ll all have to see how things work out


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

It will be low because very few students applied thisyear


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes I have applied. But my hopes aren't that high  hopefully the merit drops alot this year. 
Yea last year the reason why the merit increased soo much was because alot of people applied after improving their results. Hopefully it doesn't happen this year and we all get in


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Waheed98 said:


> It will be low because very few students applied thisyear


That?s a relief !


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Yes I have applied. But my hopes aren't that high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully, I called them today they said it should be out within the next couple of days.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Alalam said:


> Hopefully, I called them today they said it should be out within the next couple of days.


I called them yesterday and they said that it should be out between November 10th-15th. and a lot of people applied. when I called earlier they said they already had like 150 applications


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Was it for the SFS aswell?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Waheed98 said:


> Was it for the SFS as well?


I don't know about that since dual nationals that have a Punjab domicile aren't eligible for it, so I couldn't apply.


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> I called them yesterday and they said that it should be out between November 10th-15th. and a lot of people applied. when I called earlier they said they already had like 150 applications



Hi there, just wondering if anyone knows when the merit list will be up. Any other information will be appreciated as well 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Amnaanwar said:


> Hi there, just wondering if anyone knows when the merit list will be up. Any other information will be appreciated as well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Just waiting tbh. I dont know what the expectected merit will be this year hopefully itll be in favour of all of us but I would say a general idea/assumption would be "above 900 puts you in a relatively safe spot"

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

yh thats a good assumption-hoping for the best, but they don't even give a rough time estimate!! All they said to me was that it's going to be released after the 5th. I think for our peace of mind - the 10-15 gap is an ok guess.
Also just to note, the website is also not working- maybe its being updated?? idk


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Amnaanwar said:


> yh thats a good assumption-hoping for the best, but they don't even give a rough time estimate!! All they said to me was that it's going to be released after the 5th. I think for our peace of mind - the 10-15 gap is an ok guess.
> Also just to note, the website is also not working- maybe its being updated?? idk


Their website is almost always down these days and then its up and down again. But who knows maybe!

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Just hoping the merit list would be at least 885 +


----------

